# 1970 Dash Bulb Replacement



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

So I am still pretty new to my 70 Goat. Is there any way to get to the gauge cluster bulbs without pulling the whole dash out? I think all but two are burnt out, and I really don't want to get into pulling the whole dash out right now. Thanks.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I should think that despite the busy-ness under the dash you should be able to reach up under there and do it, You might have to lie on your back on the floor with your head near the pedals to see but it's been done on my '68. (That's the joy of the '64-65's as hey are relatively uncluttered under the dash!!)

Keep us posted.


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

I will take a look this weekend............yes my '65 Grand Prix was much easier to get into the dash. I am amazed at what all chnged in the electricals in just 5 years. Thanks.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

GoatBawb said:


> I will take a look this weekend............yes my '65 Grand Prix was much easier to get into the dash. I am amazed at what all chnged in the electricals in just 5 years. Thanks.


Too true! My '68 looks more like my wife's Chevy HHR under the dash than like my brother's "65 Chevelle, unbelievable.:surprise:


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

you should be able to get your hand in there. It wont be easy for sure. When rebuilding my dash i found that most bulbs worked. just needed a little sand paper on the connectors.


----------



## Judgezilla (Jan 29, 2017)

To make thing easy when I changed to LED dash bulbs, I took the drivers' seat out (about two minutes). I then used a folded blanket to lay on my back comfortably, and with a small flashlight, I was able to see every light on the back of the dash.


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

Good idea.........it poured rain all weekend, so I may try again to get it in the driveway so I can sprawl out under there (I'm 6'4 and my garage is a little too cramped for the head-under-the dash-legs-out-door position. Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

So finally a productive weekend. Got my bulbs replaced, tach and gauges installed, new radio and amp installed, and an Ames dash cap on there. I'm really happy with the cap; I was a little hesitant but definitely looks good. I had to trim a little around the glove box; I used aviation cutters and then some 80-grit sandpaper. A tip I lerned from YouTube: use weathersrip adhesive all over it, and use rolls of paper towels between the windshield and cap until it dries. I will try to post some pics of the during and after.


----------

